# OT: Wind Tunnel With Dave Despain, scheduled to end........



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Please show your support for this legendary Auto racing Talk/Call in show.

The schedule calls for next week's show to be the last. Let's try to turn this around.

I've been a fan of Dave's for more than twenty years, ever since the days of "American Sports Cavalcade". Please send you E-mails of support for one of our sport's great broadcasting icons.

http://www.speedtv.com/programs/wind-tunnel-with-dave-despain/

Scroll down to the bottom and leave feedback.

Thanks guys.:wave:


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

SpeedTV, as you know it is soon to be dead.
Fox Sports1 will be total BS and Dave Despain is doing the right thing leaving now instead of waiting to be thrown under the bus.

He will turn up somewhere else I have a feeling.
Eff Fox.
Speed was good for a while, but has been in steady decline over the last few years.
Now is the end. Bummer
Later,
Keith


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

SPEED dies on Aug. 17th and we get another baseball / ultimate fighting / overpaid jock network in its place. Guess I'll drop the expanded tier on cable and save a few bucks.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

1976Cordoba said:


> SPEED dies on Aug. 17th and we get another baseball / ultimate fighting / overpaid jock network in its place. Guess I'll drop the expanded tier on cable and save a few bucks.


That may be the only good thing, FOX will probably demand that the cable/dish companies include their new sports channel on the lower packages to increase the viewership so they can charge advertisers more money.

So, you may be able to drop down in package and still get their programming.
I am going to wait and see what happens after they launch the change.
My DirectTV contract ends at the end of Sept. and they are going to have to throw a better deal at me to get me to resign, so the timing is perfect.

Later,
Keith


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

First off, Dave has always done an outstanding job on TV. When the show started out was an hour every weeknight with viewer call in (hence the WIND TUNNEL name). My wife could set the clock by it 'cause I was tuned in every night. Then the Fox brain trust decided to move it to Sunday for 2 hours & insulted all of us by caiming that it was "expanded coverage" How is 2 hours more than four? Gradualy it morphed into more of a NASCAR shill, and also repeating most of what just aired on the speed report. Eventually then the call ins faded away (can't have people bashing NA$CAR on live TV) and finaly now reduced to just a half hour. I feel bad for Dave but respect him for continuing through the slow distruction of what was once a great show. I'm sure with his tallent & knowledge & great "on the air" personality he will turn up & land on his feet in a better place. 
As far as Fox TV, well ..... 
(Mom always told me that if you can't say something nice, 
"Don't say anything)
To Dave Despain....I say "Thanks for all that you have done for the sport of Motor racing"


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I would love to see Dave show up on MavTV. I really like the raximg programming on Mav because they are actually showing races. Also a little bird told me that "Thursday Night Thunder" might be coming to back next year on ESPN.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

> Also a little bird told me that "Thursday Night Thunder" might be coming to back next year on ESPN.


Don't be teasin' us now.......


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Dave is a class act all the way. I am actually ran around with him when we were young in Mediapolis, IA.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

smalltime said:


> Don't be teasin' us now.......


I heard this, because of the success of the Truck race at Eldora. Or a type o live weeknight racing.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

glueside said:


> Dave is a class act all the way. I am actually ran around with him when we were young in Mediapolis, IA.


Did you go with him when he would go to Sedalia, Mo. for the bike races? He has spoken a few times of doing this in his younger days.

I live about an hour away from the fairgrounds.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

No never did but I was down there a couple of years ago for a spring car race.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah and Fox1 raised the fee too. I hear it is costing .60 more, my bill went up another buck. didn't realize there were so many on here that see it the way I do. their feeding us stick and ball, and probably ESPN like sports shows that I don't watch, getting rid of a really good show. I just hope another channel out there picks him up. I like" my classic car" with Dennis Gauge when he goes to Jay Leno's..man, I hope they don't get rid of that too.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

TomH said:


> Yeah and Fox1 raised the fee too. I hear it is costing .60 more, my bill went up another buck. didn't realize there were so many on here that see it the way I do. their feeding us stick and ball, and probably ESPN like sports shows that I don't watch, getting rid of a really good show. I just hope another channel out there picks him up. I like" my classic car" with Dennis Gauge when he goes to Jay Leno's..man, I hope they don't get rid of that too.


I heard That show is going to be replaced by "My Classic Wing", a hip teenybopper car show dedicated to Import Tuners hosted by Dennis Gage's grandson Skylar Gage 

Seriously though, It will probably be gone, they are after a totally different demographic and it ain't you and me.
It was fun while it lasted.

Later,
Keith


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

last episode is on EAST COAST
are YOU watching?


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

alpink said:


> last episode is on EAST COAST
> are YOU watching?


I had to wait until the womenfolk left. I was a blithering idiot.

I love Dave and his insights. I KNEW he was going to have a bunch of old interviews. 

What a waste.

DAMMIT.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

alpink said:


> last episode is on EAST COAST
> are YOU watching?


NO....I gave up on the show a long time ago.


----------

